# Battery and Alt not working together?



## junkmaxima (Mar 1, 2011)

i have a 2000 maxima, replaced the alt. and battery at the same time. new brass cable ends and cant find any problems but when the car is running and i turn the a/c on or anything that puts a draw on the charging system the car dies...thought it was just a bad rebuilt alternator but i was wrong. i can test the alternator with my multimeter and i get 13.89 at the alternator but at the battery im gettin 11.50-11.80...what's goin on here is this alternator controled buy the computer or what...some help please. oh yeah and when the car sits over night i have to jump it off...also tried another new battery and still the same problem :wtf:


----------



## nissanmaxima1 (Mar 22, 2011)

could it be a short circuit in your electrical wiring?


----------



## nissanmaxima1 (Mar 22, 2011)

alternator wiring?


----------



## Rye (Jun 29, 2011)

your readings are normal, your battery might be week, or could have short to ground or corrosion which is causing access resistance in the circuit when u turn on the A/C


----------

